# Bloated after first mouthful or so it appears



## Jenny65 (Oct 3, 2022)

I used to think my bloated stomach was to do with the carbs I ate but today I wore a dress that fitted well when I woke up, then following my coffee and yoghurt with berries my stomach decided to say hello and a big round belly appeared...is this the same for everyone?  I was quite pleased when I woke up and noticed it was getting quite flat (still big but not as noticeable and I felt confident to wear a fitted jumper dress)  However my body shape literally changed before my eyes.  I know when you have a big blow out meal sometimes you have to loosen your belt or (undoe your trousers) but a yoghurt, coffee and berries, surely not?

My daughter said it could be water retention, but again doesnt coffee help prevent that.  I am starting to wonder if I will never get a flat stomach (not that this is my reason for losing weight) but it would be nice not to look pregnant occasionally.  

Any tips on how to reduce the bloat would be appreciated x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 3, 2022)

Sorry to hear this @Jenny65 

No experience or words of wisdom I’m afraid - only sympathies.

Have you tried a different breakfast?


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 3, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear this @Jenny65
> 
> No experience or words of wisdom I’m afraid - only sympathies.
> 
> Have you tried a different breakfast?


Thanks, yes it happens with all food. I think, Actually the one thing in common with all breakfast is dairy, I wonder if I am lactose intolerant.  My son is but I am not sure bloating is a symptom, he just gets flatulence, his wife has banned ice cream as its not pleasant for other people but I don't have that reaction.  It feels like my stomach whilst empty is like an empty bag and then whatever I eat, literally just appears there and stays until I sleep it off and is gone when I wake up.  I know some people that have flat stomachs that never seem to bloat or maybe they do but in a smaller way so not noticeable


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 3, 2022)

Just googled and these are the causes listed


Eating too fast = could be as I am hungry all the time
Dehydration - yep again  this is a possibility
Overfeeding - Not this one
Too much fatty food - Not this one
Eating certain foods that cause gas in the intestinal tract e.g. beans, vegetables, high fibre foods - not this one
Pregnancy - DEFINITELY NOT THIS ONE
Drinking a lot of soda or other carbonated beverages - Not this one either
Another thing it listed is Lactose Intolerance!  Maybe I am right.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 3, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Just googled and these are the causes listed
> 
> 
> Eating too fast = could be as I am hungry all the time
> ...


The way some people eat means they swallow more air which can lead to bloating. 
It could be your gut microflora is out of balance so you produce more gas, you could try some live yoghurt which might sort that out.
If you think it is lactose then try lactose free for a few days to see if it makes a difference.


----------

